# Are Pro stand dryers worth the investment?



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

I checked out the Duz dryer and watched a video of it being used. I have never used one myself. It seems like it's meant to be used for slow fluff drying where you're brushing the fur while gently drying it. It isn't a particularly powerful dryer, which is probably why it takes a long time to dry. A high velocity dryer will definitely dry much more quickly. I use a flying pig HV dryer which is the canister type and it is quite capable of fluff drying my miniature poodle.


----------



## Mark (Dec 17, 2014)

Thank you so much for the response. Do you know if there is a difference in the affect on the coat when using a canister vs. a stand type? I was told (when she was just a puppy, so around 4 years ago) that the wrong dryer can damage a poodles coat, so I have always taken her to the salon. As she is my first poodle, I have always been very nervous about all things concerning her. I don't know if all the rumors are true, but I have lived by them so long now, I am worried about changing and causing some avoidable trouble.My poodles older sister ( miniature dachshund) seems to dry quickly with no evidence of coat damage even a human dryer.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

I'm not a groomer, and I just home groom my dog, so hopefully somebody with more experience can chime in. Possibly what was meant is that a dryer that is too hot can damage the hair. Even a dryer that has a "no heat" setting will still cause the air to heat up from the motor. My dryer does this, but it does not get hot enough to damage the hair. But I believe some do. A human hair dryer probably could get too hot, though I have used one on a low heat setting in the past and think that's fine.

I have never used a stand dryer or a professional HV dryer. But I would doubt very much that it would be worth it with a toy poodle. The dog is so small that you cannot use too much air power or you will blow her off the table 

Another popular dryer for small poodles is the Chris Christensen Kool Pup. I think a couple members here have one.

Also, I hope you share more pictures! Your dogs are both very cute.


----------



## Mark (Dec 17, 2014)

Thank you for the help. All of the shops here, in Tokyo and surrounding area, are still closed so I have no way to get any info. This site is really helpful.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

I use a B-air dryer similar to this one. It is pricey, but dries them quickly and fluffs the coat beautifully.i wouldn’t be without it. It takes a while to get used to the HV dryers, they are very powerful. Be careful not point it at her face, inside her ears, or any other orifices at high speed. I switch to the lower speeds to do anything near their face.

I’m not a pro but do groom all four of my dogs at home, and I’ve developed the skills, it does take a bit of practice though!

We are in phase one opening in my area. Hopefully Tokyo will e able to open soon as well.


----------



## Mark (Dec 17, 2014)

Thank you Raindrops. I found some retailers in Japan online, but they are all out of stock. They estimate the end of June to the beginning of July for shipping and another 2-3 weeks for delivery. (Must be send from the USA, but a triple the US$ price!)


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

Mark said:


> Thank you Raindrops. I found some retailers in Japan online, but they are all out of stock. They estimate the end of June to the beginning of July for shipping and another 2-3 weeks for delivery. (Must be send from the USA, but a triple the US$ price!)


Yes, I feared that might be the case if it's not carried locally. But there may be a similar product that you can get in Japan. I think Shernbao makes similar dryers and is based in China. Another brand that is popular is K-9 Dryers and Shelandy. You may be able to contact a local groomer and see if they can recommend a good one that won't have to be shipped so far.


----------



## Mark (Dec 17, 2014)

Thank you for your help. Looking online (Mostly amazon Japan) it looks like no matter what, I will have to wait a while before they become available. I think I will heed your advice, and check with some local salons after they are up and running again, to find out what options there are in Japan as after-service could be thing of importance going down the road. 
I finally was able to get a WAHL Bravura clipper Sunday. After the thread on clippers a while back, I tried to find one, but all were sold out or triple the regular price. (I don't want to put a price on the care of my angels, but I really don't want to support that kind of business practice)


----------



## Mark (Dec 17, 2014)

Sorry, but as you asked for a photo, here is one right after their last spa day in April.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

Mark said:


> Sorry, but as you asked for a photo, here is one right after their last spa day in April.


They are darling! They look very pampered. You will have good success with the bravura. I use it with the metal clip combs and shears to do all my grooming. It works well, as you can see!


----------



## Mark (Dec 17, 2014)

Wow! I hope to be able to trip that well some day. Until now, the salon has always done scissor cuts, so I am a little nervous. I tried to order the metal clip combs that everyone talked about, but again, everywhere is out of stock. I am now thinking about the next lockdown (hopefully it will never happen) but I owe it to them to be prepared fo a full-on home-grooming session if need be. I regret not trying things a little sooner. I was just too scared. As someone wrote, it is hair and it will grow back. I just don't want to hurt them or their health in anyway.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

They are adorable, and that is a very nice groom! I haven’t tried that style of grooming but there are a lot of tutorials. I also use the Wall cordless with metal clips. I do some scissoring around the face. Here is Gracie.


----------



## Mark (Dec 17, 2014)

Sooo cute! I really like her curly top, shaved face and ear look. Over here, and I don't know why, but they don't usually seem to share or close cut around the faces. When Isabelle was just a young pup, I had asked about a shaved face, but they looked and me a little funny and said it wouldn't look very nice. Looking back, I'm not sure if it was due to her face shape, or since I don't see other poodles with shaved faces, it is just something they don't like doing...???
Does Gracie mind shaving around her face? Isabelle didn't seem to like it when I tried to use scissors (before my Wahl Bravura arrived. I think it was just that she felt my fear. I have always had dogs, but never a poodle. Mostly shorter haired dogs; beagles, golden retrievers, and miniature long haired dachshunds, but still their fur is not that long.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

Mark said:


> Sooo cute! I really like her curly top, shaved face and ear look. Over here, and I don't know why, but they don't usually seem to share or close cut around the faces. When Isabelle was just a young pup, I had asked about a shaved face, but they looked and me a little funny and said it wouldn't look very nice. Looking back, I'm not sure if it was due to her face shape, or since I don't see other poodles with shaved faces, it is just something they don't like doing...???
> Does Gracie mind shaving around her face? Isabelle didn't seem to like it when I tried to use scissors (before my Wahl Bravura arrived. I think it was just that she felt my fear. I have always had dogs, but never a poodle. Mostly shorter haired dogs; beagles, golden retrievers, and miniature long haired dachshunds, but still their fur is not that long.


I think it is probably just differing styles. Japanese styles usually leave a fluffy face so they are probably not used to shaving them. I think she would look good either way. She looks like she has a pretty face. If you do ever want to try it, she will take a while to get used to the feeling of a trimmer on her face. It takes some desensitization for them to not be afraid of the vibration.


----------



## Porkchop (Sep 2, 2019)

I’ve never used a stand dryer so I can’t really attest to that! But I wanted to say that your dogs are so cute. 
I’m always amazed and delighted by the skillful, scissor-only Asian fusion styles I see from that side of the world. I think due to the time constraints and cost, it’s pretty hard to find a groomer who’d do a style like that in the US for most people. I’d estimate that a toy poodle getting the works like yours in the US would cost about 100 dollars (possibly more), or 10,755 Japanese yen when I do a conversion. Plus most groomers just don’t have that skill since they never do it.

The fact that you bring your poodle in every 3 weeks and pamper her like that is so sweet!


----------



## Mark (Dec 17, 2014)

Thank you for the compliment. It takes about three and a half hours for the pros to do it. Is it about the same amount of time for grooming in your area?
I searched a long time to find the salon they go to for multiple factors, and think it is worth the price which ends up being about double your estimate. (The history behind it is: When Isabelle, my poodle, first came home and was too young to go to the salon (they won't accept dogs before rabies vaccinations, so 6months age here) I didn't pluck her ear hair enough, and she got a slight irritation from the build up of humidity as she has thick ears as well as thick coat around them. The vet plucked her ears and gave an ointment and it cleared up in 4-5days. It has traumatized me and I have always been scared that I might not be giving the maximum care that she deserves.)
However, the bathing bathtub, ceramic, which is in a separate room from the grooming/drying area is all glass fronted and so I can watch everything that is happening to them at all moments, except when they go to the back for a photo record of the cut that they return to me after the next spa session right before they are returned to me. I have heard horror stories about groomers over here, who may possibly get unnecessarily aggressive with dogs during grooming as it is done in the back of the shop away from the public's eye and then the dogs have trauma associated with going to the salon and/or taking a bath. Since they were born, they have always gone to the same place with no trauma or fear and are happy to see the shop staff. (I am so grateful to have found such a wonderful salon for them!)


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

Wow that is lucky! It sounds like they do a great job. I don't know that you could find a salon like that here. It can be hard to find a groomer that is good at poodle clips here. I'm sure it would probably cost a similar amount if one could be found. Unfortunately most good pet groomers here end up being underpaid for the amount of work they do as it is hard to find clientele that can afford the prices for pet dogs.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Wow, that sounds like a great salon! You have a couple very lucky dogs.
As far as the shaved face, her breeder started them very young, so when I got her at eight weeks she already had a shaved face. That said, Gracie did go through a period where she was resistant to the shaving. I wound up bringing her to a groomer who breeds poodles because I thought I was in over my head. The groomer had no trouble with her, Gracie probably sensed my nervousness at grooming such a small pup and acted accordingly. She went to that groomer four times and then I took back over. She’s been fine ever since.


----------



## Mark (Dec 17, 2014)

Since Isabelle was a wee pup, they had her cut with this kind of fluffy snout? style. I had always seen shaved faces in America, and had originally wanted it for sanitary reasons (No water or food residue). I had them shave her feet two or three times over the years, but she didn't like it when the hair grew back (maybe itchy, according to the vet) and she started licking and scratching at her feet, so I gave up. Have you ever heard about that itchiness around the face?
Over here, there is no 'tipping system' for restaurants, hair salon, groomers, or taxis, so I think the basic grooming prices may be a little higher than other countries. 
One thing over here, most shops have an in-house test before grooming school graduates are allowed to handle customer's dogs. I heard it takes a few years to rise to the ranks of grooming poodles/ bischon frizes etc. Another thing, I think, is that before a groomer is allowed to open a salon, they have to have a certain number of years working in a salon as well as some other qualifications relating to care of pets; vet technician, dog handler etc.
Is it the same in your area? (They also started this system for all dog breeders. Without this license it is illegal to sell any puppies your dog might have.)


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

Mark said:


> Since Isabelle was a wee pup, they had her cut with this kind of fluffy snout? style. I had always seen shaved faces in America, and had originally wanted it for sanitary reasons (No water or food residue). I had them shave her feet two or three times over the years, but she didn't like it when the hair grew back (maybe itchy, according to the vet) and she started licking and scratching at her feet, so I gave up. Have you ever heard about that itchiness around the face?
> Over here, there is no 'tipping system' for restaurants, hair salon, groomers, or taxis, so I think the basic grooming prices may be a little higher than other countries.
> One thing over here, most shops have an in-house test before grooming school graduates are allowed to handle customer's dogs. I heard it takes a few years to rise to the ranks of grooming poodles/ bischon frizes etc. Another thing, I think, is that before a groomer is allowed to open a salon, they have to have a certain number of years working in a salon as well as some other qualifications relating to care of pets; vet technician, dog handler etc.
> Is it the same in your area? (They also started this system for all dog breeders. Without this license it is illegal to sell any puppies your dog might have.)


I'm not really sure if there's any requirement for groomers here. I know there is a lot of variation in how they are trained. That's why it can be very risky when you don't know if a groomer will treat your dog well and do a good job with the clip. I have heard a lot of horror stories. I wish we had some sort of requirements for dog breeding where parent dogs must be health tested. It still seems like it might be better here than in the UK though from what I've heard.

As far as the itching, it is very common for them to itch at first when any new area is shaved, especially if it is shaved very short. There's a few methods to reduce this. First, you can first shave them less close (like with a 10 blade) and then work your way down with a 15 and then 30 blade (if you want). That lets the skin get used to it slowly. You can also brush off or blow off the feet after shaving to remove stray hair particles that can cause itching. You can also use something to soothe the skin like vitamin E oil. Pale colored poodles have more sensitive skin than dark poodles, and many people opt to not shave them as close so that the skin won't get irritated. But you can still usually use a 10 blade safely. If it's something you want to do, I'm sure we could help you troubleshoot it. The fluffy face look is very cute, but yes you are right that it is higher maintenance in terms of cleaning. Especially with a white poodle!


----------



## Mark (Dec 17, 2014)

Thank you for all the help so far. There was an announcement on the news just now, that the commercial facility that their salon is in will open from June 1st.🥳 When I will call and set up their spa appointment I will ask them to try shaving her feet with a 10 blade and right away. I didn't know about the skin sensitivity difference between the colors. I will keep it in mind!
I will also be sure to ask about the dryers you advised and see if they know of any equivalent ones that will work with the Japanese wattage system.


----------



## BabetteH (May 1, 2019)

That's great that you take such good care of your pup. I have a small mini, so not much bigger than your toy. 

I use a Chris Christensen Kool Pup High Velocity dryer. Not on the head because my boy doesn't like that. This gets out a lot of moisture and already straightens the hair. 





Chris Christensen


Dog show enthusiasts and professional groomers all over the world rely on us to provide high quality tools, shampoos and styling aids to achieve coat perfection every time. With innovative new products being released year-round. there is sure to be a product to help you achieve your desired...




www.chrissystems.com





If you want to keep her nice and fluffy, you need to brush while you dry.

Then I use a Speedy stand dryer. It costs about as much as 4 grooms at your salon, so it might be worth the investment. The advantage of a stand dryer is that you have both hands free, so you can brush and hold the hair at the same time to avoid pulling. I would never want to dry my poodle without it anymore.

I'm afraid Speedy doesn't sell in Japan, here's the link so you know what stand dryers look like: 





Speedy Dryer: An Investment to Last a Lifetime







www.speedydryer.com





It takes me about 20 minutes to wash my poodles (2x shampoo, 1x conditioner). Then a total of 40 minutes to fluff dry him. He's in full show coat. Your toy should be a little faster with short hair. The Chris Christensen After Bathe conditioner makes the drying process a lot faster. 

When we get caught in heavy rain, I dry him under the stand dryer. I also use the stand dryer on cold to brush out mats with some detangler spray.


----------



## Mark (Dec 17, 2014)

Thank you for the information. My salon opened June 1st and so I asked them about the HV dryers I read about on poodle forum, but they said that they are for thick coated dogs like huskies or collies and that if I used it on a poodle the hair would curl and tangle and that that is why you don't see them in Japan. I am not sure how much of this is true or not, as I spoke to the reception staff, not a groomer, as they were so busy with all the dogs.
The dryer in your link looks good, especially the price. From what I have found online here, the cheapest was US$1,200 and most are $1,700 to $2,200 so I want to make sure that I buy the right one. The HV dryers are around US$500 which is still high, but more affordable.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

Mark said:


> Thank you for the information. My salon opened June 1st and so I asked them about the HV dryers I read about on poodle forum, but they said that they are for thick coated dogs like huskies or collies and that if I used it on a poodle the hair would curl and tangle and that that is why you don't see them in Japan. I am not sure how much of this is true or not, as I spoke to the reception staff, not a groomer, as they were so busy with all the dogs.
> The dryer in your link looks good, especially the price. From what I have found online here, the cheapest was US$1,200 and most are $1,700 to $2,200 so I want to make sure that I buy the right one. The HV dryers are around US$500 which is still high, but more affordable.


That's very odd. I assure you that HV dryers work great on poodle hair for fluff drying. I know stand dryers were the method used before HV dryers became the norm here but they take a lot more time if that's all you use. Professional show groomers often use both to get the perfect blown out look, but I can still get a fairly nice fluff dry with only my HV dryer.

Here's a video that shows a method using only an HV dryer. 




I actually use the narrow nozzle when I dry, and I think it gets the hair a bit straighter than in that video. But that technique is best with a more nervous dog. It takes some care to work around the head and ears, and ear protection helps the dog as well.


----------



## Mark (Dec 17, 2014)

Thanks for the video link. I am surprised how straight she is after the brushing and combing. Not at all like I had feared after talking to the shop.
I think I will go ahead and buy an HV dryer and in the future if it isn't enough, I may look into the stand dryer. But for the price, if I can do anything near the drying quality in the video, that would be great for her when going to the salon is not an option.😀


----------

